# Guy's Beware of the DogHouse



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://bewareofthedoghouse.com/videoPage.aspx

This is a funny one.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

LOL! The funny thing is, I gave *my* wife a vacuum cleaner this Christmas - it's actually what she asked for! She also asked for and received a small leaf blower to rid the garage of leaves that blow in.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> http://bewareofthedoghouse.com/videoPage.aspx
> 
> This is a funny one.


That is really funny!!!


----------



## Hypo (Dec 23, 2008)

My wife really wanted a new garage door opener, as our old one was about to fail. She said it was the best Christmas gift she got this year.

I spent all of Christmas day afternoon removing the old opener and installing the new one. Now she is happy. I guess that after 25 years of marriage she has had all of the flowers and jewelry she would ever want. :sure:

Hypo


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, as a former hubby with over a quarter-century of "hands-on" :sure: experience, I can testify that giving the little lady appliances or kitchen implements is not a great gift idea, unless the wife specifically requests a particular item for that special occasion. Then, such an item should always be accompanied with a gift with a very personal and loving thought behind it.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

jodyguercio said:


> http://bewareofthedoghouse.com/videoPage.aspx
> 
> This is a funny one.


I got that in an e-mail a couple of months ago. It's funny.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd show to this Mrs. Fluffybear but it might give her ideas!


----------

